# Eine Art Cronjob unter Tomcat



## Kerwin (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe schon ein wenig unter google geschaut, dennoch nichts so richtig gefunden, nur wie man mittels Cronjob einen Tomcat Server startet ^^.
Erreichen will ich eigentlich, dass Tomcat jede Stunde ein bestimmtes Script anschmeißt. 
Ist sowas überhaupt möglich mit Tomcat?

--
MfG

Rob


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

schau dir mal Quartz an:
http://www.opensymphony.com/quartz/
http://www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/2005/09/28/what-is-quartz.html?page=5

Gruß Tom


----------



## Kerwin (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Tom,

schaut ja ersteinmal ganz interessant und vielversprechend aus. Werde es mir mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.
Danek für den Tip.

--
MfG

Rob


----------



## Oliver Gierke (2. Mai 2008)

Die Klasse TimerTask aus dem normalen JDK kann sowas ansatzweise auch. In Verbindung mit Spring reicht das für Standardfälle. Quartz kommt (auch von der Art es zu konfigurieren) jedoch einem Cronjob wäsentlich näher.

Gruß
Ollie


----------

